# He´s no longer in love with me.



## hope.88 (Oct 19, 2012)

Why do Husbands do that?
Why they leave their wifes for another?

We just got married after 2 years of relationship.
And 1 1/2 Month later he cheated on me and left me for her.
I just found out after he said hes done with me and he want to annul our marriage. 
He said it was the biggest mistake in his life to marry me.

I cant understand it, i did everything for him i was patient with everything and never was getting mad, whatever he did,
because he just got back from his deployment.


It hurt sooo bad. 
He is my life.
I cant imagine my life without him.
I truly love him.
I tried everything to talk to him.
But he is ignoring me. Because i found out that he is cheating on me, by checking his emails.


Sometimes im not sure if this is just another thing 
after his deployment with what he is dealing right now.

I just dont want to give up on him.
Because i made a promise on the day we got married!

Trough good and Bad i will be on his side!

And i want to be there for him if he fall.

I just dont know what to do anymore.


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

You can't fix your marriage while he is involved with another woman. 
If you try, it'll be a waste of your energy. You'll end up pouring everything you've got into trying to convince him to care for you, and that pursuing will just push him further away.

So what can you do?
You can work on yourself -- go to individual counseling, find 1 good friend to confide in, exercise, take up a new hobby, learn self-calming techniques (maybe take a yoga class to learn to quiet your mind).

Are you two still living under the same roof? How intertwined are your finances?


----------

